# How to recognize and fight a terrorist on a plane



## Carolinian (Jan 8, 2010)

How to Recognize and Fight a Terrorist on a Plane 

by  Randy Plante 

01/05/2010 


The attempted bombing of Delta/Northwest 253 on Christmas Day was not the first from the Islamic terrorists nor will it be the last.  Since I am a pilot, I have had people ask what can a passenger do onboard an airplane to help thwart a terrorist attack.  Having personal experience with a few events myself, as well as reading articles and hearing stories from other crewmembers, I can give you some information which might assist you in dealing with a suspicious passenger or situation.

The first thing to realize is that there are a few different scenarios which the terrorists could be using on your particular flight.  (Also realize that it could happen on any flight, not just one originating from a non U.S. location.) Options include testing TSA and law enforcement personnel, testing passengers and crewmembers, observation, dry run/practice, and actual execution of an attack.  Of course it is hard to differentiate which scenario is playing out until after your flight lands, but it might assist you in recognizing the threat and knowing how serious your reaction should be if you know all of the options. In most of these instances, their job is to also scare you. Terrorists create terror. If you stop flying, they win.  So be pro-active. Maybe something you do will cause them to call off the attack. 

As a passenger you must be observant and vigilant. Most often someone notices some unusual activity or behavior. It doesn’t have to be just a person either. Suspicious bags, luggage, packages, notes, pillows, and electronic devices have been found on planes.  One of the biggest advantages you have is the ability to profile. TSA refuses to do the obvious thanks to political correctness.  Everyone knows who is committing these attacks -- Muslim, Middle-Eastern men between 18 and 40.  Maybe al Qaeda is trying to recruit others than don’t fit this profile but it sure fits the mold right now.  


Some things to look for: groups or pairs of men, a passenger talking to themselves, speaking Arabic, watching crewmembers (this is different than looking), staring at the cockpit door, long stays or multiple trips to the lavatory, reading a book but not turning any pages, nervousness, being unusual by trying to fit in, taking pictures/videos, not making eye contact. When you are at the boarding area and on the plane if you notice a suspicious passenger, look for others.  How many?  If it is one or two then they could be planning on bombing the aircraft or just making observations of crew procedures.  6 or more?  Then this cell’s objective would be hijacking the plane by brute force.  Also remember that there are sleepers that try to blend in with the other passengers and could be very hard to notice.  A website reports a well-dressed man in custody that was also a passenger on Delta Flight 253. After an incident, your entire plane might be delayed for security and they will treat everyone as suspects.  Also expect the government and airline to try to cover up parts or all of an event.

A recent example of a possible test occurred on Nov 17 with an Airtran flight from Atlanta to Houston. Eleven Muslim men got on the plane and caused a big disturbance and ended with passengers assisting the flight attendants in the commotion. TSA was called, they took the men off, talked to them, and put them back on. The crewmembers walked off the plane refusing to fly it, and then passengers walked off as well. The terrorists tested the TSA and passengers but probably also threatened lawsuits to the government and Airtran. This could be setting up a later mission with hopes the TSA and airline would be afraid to take them off the plane. Just like the Delta flight, the final layer of security, the crewmembers and passengers, are the ones who might have prevented an attack, nothing the government did was successful.

The best time to do something is prior to boarding and before the aircraft pushes back from the gate while the door is still open. This is when you have some control in the situation and easier for the captain to get involved.  Before you board you can talk to a TSA employee or gate agent and explain your concerns. The gate agents are usually very busy and might give you the brush off.   Talk to other passengers.  While on the plane you will have to find a flight attendant, which could prove difficult because at times the boarding process can be quite chaotic.  If one flight attendant seems to ignore you then talk to the other one.  Maybe ask to see the captain.  Write a note.  If you are really scared, grab your bags, say you are sick, and get off the plane. Some crewmembers can be just as ignorant about the serious nature of the threat as our government officials.  One time after a flight years ago a flight attendant asked me what the captain did about the suspicious passenger. She had called the cockpit inflight to report the behavior to the captain (since retired) and he neglected to tell me anything and did nothing. 

While seated look for able-bodied men, military personnel, or deadheading crew to assist you.  Maybe you notice a suspicious passenger but do not feel it warrants a visit with TSA/Flight Attendant or it happens inflight . Volunteer yourself or change seats on your own to sit next to or right behind any suspicious passengers.  A recent crew moved a soldier to sit next to a nervous Middle-Eastern passenger before pushback.  Once while I was deadheading in coach during a flight, the captain told the flight attendant to move me next to a suspicious passenger.   

Once airborne there are limited options.  Talking to the flight attendants and moving seats is basically all you can do.  A divert takes time and would be a major emergency.  On the flight I diverted for security issues we had an F-16 on our tail, ready to shoot us down if we didn’t immediately land.  

If an actual attack occurs, then all bets are off.  Take Action! DO NOT wait for crewmember instruction! This is a life or death situation.  The terrorists will be hoping for the element of surprise.  You will probably die anyways if the terrorists are successful so you might as well die giving them a fight.  If it is a hijacking, block the aisles and do not let them get to the cockpit.  For a bombing, jump on the passenger and separate him from the ignition source.  For a suspicious package, box, etc. there is a place on the plane to move it to, but do not move it until necessary and with guidance from the crew.  

The airlines are doing their best just to stay in business with the recession, bad weather, tough competition, and low fares.  The employees are very frustrated with pay cuts, long hours, full planes, grumpy customers and poor morale. The commercial aviation system wasn’t designed to fight terrorists. And don’t necessarily blame the TSA and law enforcement agencies.  They have some really hard working personnel trying to protect us.  

[Political content deleted. - DeniseM Moderator]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Randy Plante is a former Air Force Captain and F-111 pilot. He flew a C-130 with the Air National Guard and served two tours in the Bosnian War. Currently Mr. Plante is a Captain with 19 years at a major airline. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 8, 2010)

I deleted the political comments from the article above, and left the pratical advice.


----------



## Stricky (Jan 8, 2010)

I remember back in grade school we use to have drills in case of nuclear war. We had to get under our desks and cover our heads (like that would save us). Talk about paranoia.

The flight crew, air marshals, and TSA workers have much more training than I (plus they get paid to keep me safe). I am not saying I will not be aware of my surroundings but I will not be moving my seat to be closer to a possible threat.


----------



## EAM (Jan 8, 2010)

Some web sites with a similar theme:

http://www.editinternational.com/read.php?id=47dde79e19603
http://belfercenter.ksg.harvard.edu/publication/1159/preventing_terrorism_in_the_air.html


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you for that post. It is very timely and I appreciate it.  As a 4'10" 60 year old wimpy woman, I would not choose to reposition myself or to jump on a terrorist, (they'd just throw me off easily), but if I had the strength that would be a good suggestion. I like the idea of just getting off the plane. Always best to listen to your own intuition.
Liz


----------



## BevL (Jan 9, 2010)

I personally am expecting  a report of some hapless person who (a) speaks Arabic, (b) doesn't read quite quickly enough and/or (c) is using the bathroom "too much" getting beat up because they are deemed "suspicious" by some overzealous passenger(s).

Wait for it.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 9, 2010)

That would be very discouraging if that was to happen. I think the poster was more saying, "watch" and "wait", not beat someone up, unless they have ignited a bomb or have a weapon.
Liz


----------



## Carl D (Jan 9, 2010)

BevL said:


> I personally am expecting  a report of some hapless person who (a) speaks Arabic, (b) doesn't read quite quickly enough and/or (c) is using the bathroom "too much" getting beat up because they are deemed "suspicious" by some overzealous passenger(s).
> 
> Wait for it.


You can say what you want, but my opinion is that I would rather see a couple innocent people tackled or "beat up", than have thousands of innocent Americans murdered.


----------



## happybaby (Jan 9, 2010)

Carl D said:


> You can say what you want, but my opinion is that I would rather see a couple innocent people tackled or "beat up", than have thousands of innocent Americans murdered.



Could not agree with you more!!   

I posted a remark on another thread about airport security and received a "smart a...." reply.

I could still kick me in the butt for not pursuing the issue further after we landed.   Who knows.........  it couldve been a "test" as the one on the Air tran flight in November.

If I see anything suspicious or makes me feel uncomfortable, I will report it!
Better safe then sorry.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 9, 2010)

Reporting a questionable person is a lot different than beating someone up. If it's a "test" you are still going to be prosecuted for assault if you attack someone based on your suspicion as opposed to any action they actually take.
Liz


----------



## happybaby (Jan 9, 2010)

happybaby said:


> Could not agree with you more!!
> 
> I posted a remark on another thread about airport security and received a "smart a...." reply.
> 
> ...



Reporting a questionable person is a lot different than beating someone up. If it's a "test" you are still going to be prosecuted for assault if you attack someone based on your suspicion as opposed to any action they actually take.
Liz


Sorry, I phrased that wrong.  I would not go and attack someone unless there was reason to do so, but I WILL REPORT THEM OR BRING IT TO SOMEONE'S ATTENTION.    And if ignored, go to another person until the issue is looked intl.


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 9, 2010)

It should be noted that neither the Detroit attacker or Shoe Bomber Richard Reed were speaking Arabic. The article, while well-intentioned, is a bit silly. There's nothing in there in terms of behavior that all of us wouldn't be looking out for in a post-9-11 world anyway.


----------



## happymum (Jan 12, 2010)

BevL said:


> I personally am expecting  a report of some hapless person who (a) speaks Arabic, (b) doesn't read quite quickly enough and/or (c) is using the bathroom "too much" getting beat up because they are deemed "suspicious" by some overzealous passenger(s).
> 
> Wait for it.



It already happened:

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2006/08/18/doctor-winnipeg.html


----------



## Carl D (Jan 12, 2010)

happymum said:


> It already happened:
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2006/08/18/doctor-winnipeg.html


Hurray for United Airlines! It's good to see passengers doing their duty, and the airlines taking it seriously.

I don't really see your point though..
I didn't read anywhere that he was "beat up".


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 12, 2010)

The situation is fraught with problems. If people don't react with suspicion, they could be letting a terrorist continue their plan. However, if a Christian was to be saying prayers, would it have caused the same reaction? Of course not.  I think the airlines should have compensated the innocent people taken off the plan with free hotel and free rebooking.  I hope they understand how scary this is, for them as potential victims, also.
Liz


----------



## happymum (Jan 12, 2010)

In this case it would have seemed appropriate for the accuser to also be removed from the plane in order to explain his concerns.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 13, 2010)

happymum said:


> In this case it would have seemed appropriate for the accuser to also be removed from the plane in order to explain his concerns.


Why? I'm sure he pointed it out to the flight attendants, and the flight attendant informed the captain....


----------



## Carl D (Jan 13, 2010)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> However, if a Christian was to be saying prayers, would it have caused the same reaction? Of course not.


True. That's because passengers saying the Our Father on an airplane have never opted to kill the crew and fly the airplane into a building after praying. 

If that was a pattern, I would treat them with the same amount of suspicion.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 13, 2010)

I would like to add that this has nothing to do with religion, or politics. 
It is about being politically correct, which I throw out the window when it comes to my family's safety... Or the safety of any innocent person.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 13, 2010)

No, I think it's because the people speaking Arabic could be praying Our Father but people wouldn't know because they don't speak Arabic. I'm not saying suspicions shouldn't be reported, just that I think the people taken off the plane, who were totally innocent, should have been treated better and compensated. If it were you, wouldn't you expect, even demand, some compensation?
Liz


----------



## Conan (Jan 13, 2010)

There are 28,000 commercial flights a day in the US, so if you think the US is going to see as many as ten suicide bomber-type attempts in the year, that's ten in ten million flights at risk.

So if you also fly ten times a year, you've got a one in a million chance of being on a targeted flight, and the odds you're sitting near enough to the bad guy to have a chance to intervene is maybe one in 20 million.

If you fly once a year and there are two attacks a year, your chance of being the hero is about one in a billion.

Instead of putting your energy into fantasizing how you're going to disable the terrorist, you'd be better off making sure you and your family members always wear seatbelts when they're in a car, and maybe spend a dollar on a lottery ticket.


----------



## Stricky (Jan 13, 2010)

rklein001 said:


> There are 28,000 commercial flights a day in the US, so if you think the US is going to see as many as ten suicide bomber-type attempts in the year, that's ten in ten million flights at risk.
> 
> So if you also fly ten times a year, you've got a one in a million chance of being on a targeted flight, and the odds you're sitting near enough to the bad guy to have a chance to intervene is maybe one in 20 million.
> 
> ...



+1

or lobby to get seat belts on school buses, or helmet laws (we have none in PA)

I am a believer that the bombing attempts on the airlines are mearly a distraction while they plan something much easier and more devistating. A small bomb at a sports event, mall or God forbid a school.


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 13, 2010)

rklein001 said:


> Instead of putting your energy into fantasizing how you're going to disable the terrorist, you'd be better off making sure you and your family members always wear seatbelts when they're in a car, and maybe spend a dollar on a lottery ticket.



That. 

Or perhaps lobbying your congressman to require mandatory full-body scanning machines in all airports.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 13, 2010)

rklein001 said:


> There are 28,000 commercial flights a day in the US, so if you think the US is going to see as many as ten suicide bomber-type attempts in the year, that's ten in ten million flights at risk.
> 
> So if you also fly ten times a year, you've got a one in a million chance of being on a targeted flight, and the odds you're sitting near enough to the bad guy to have a chance to intervene is maybe one in 20 million.
> 
> ...



Geez... Because the odds are low, you sound as though we should ignore it. Why have any security at all if the odds are so low?



ondeadlin said:


> That.
> 
> Or perhaps lobbying your congressman to require mandatory full-body scanning machines in all airports.


Or.. We can do all of the above.

What's wrong with doing it all? I mean, just because you have airbags in your car, you still wear a seatbelt. Right?
Getting struck by lightning is rare, but we all know to get off the golf course. Right?


----------



## winger (Jan 13, 2010)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Thank you for that post. It is very timely and I appreciate it.  As a 4'10" 60 year old wimpy woman, I...
> Liz


If you find yourself in a 'situation', every "obstacle" helps.  Even something so simple as throwing your entire body onto the floor of the aisle to offer a 15 second 'delay' would help. Remember, the element of surprise is on passengers' side, too. I mean, who would expect a 100-years-old lady (of 60-years-old, for that matter) to throw themselves onto the floor IN FRONT OF TWO TERRORISTS CHARGING DOWN THE AISLE towards the cockpit ???


----------



## winger (Jan 13, 2010)

Carl D said:


> You can say what you want, but my opinion is that I would rather see a couple innocent people tackled or "beat up", than have thousands of innocent Americans murdered.


Agree - especially if my family is with me.


----------



## zcrider (Jan 13, 2010)

*We the common people need to fight terriorism!*

Thank you Carl D. I could not agree more.  Who ever out there thinks someone else is getting paid to keep you safe is in denial.......nobody can be everywhere all the time, except us the common everyday people.  It is our job to help in everyway possible and not be ignorant or passive and sit by doing nothing just b/c maybe they are not a terriorist!  It is that "Christian" attitude that makes us so susiptable..........I am not saying to not be christian, but just don't be nieve if there is a strong group of extremists trying to bring you down, don't pretend you need to first worry about not hurting someones feelings.  That is NOT how you win a war.  That is how you allow lots of innocent people to get blown up.  
  Everyday, everywhere you are, you need to be profiling, if someone looks like they are reading their cell phone, but really it is pointed at security people, camaras or certain building ect. and they keep moving the phone, that very well might just be using the camera to take pictures to help plot tragets..........report it.  Who cares if you are wrong!  Better to report 100 things and have them all be nothing then to think about it, not report it and have it be the real terriorists and let lots of people die.  The terriorists are counting on us being passive and too kind.  Until people wake up and quit being that way, they will keep succeeding.  If that one man on the Christmas day airplane had not been on guard everyone on that plane would have been dead..............he could have tackeled someone innocent, but better safe then sorry.  Yes, of course terriorits want to use lawsuits agains us to make sure everyone is politically correct (and under normal cercumstances that is how is should be)..........but right now we need to say who cares to that and look for the possible terriorst everyday around us and report them and or stare them down with no regard to their "feelings" and until they feel watched enough to not act on a target.  Yes, I feel totaly bad for anyone middle eastern living here today b/c they are here to make a happy life for themselves and their families, but we have no control over the circumstances of the times and this is just something they will have to endure to live in the US during times when other extreme muslims are trying to blow us up.  
  My husband is half middle eastern, so I can get away with saying this.  He wants to be kept safe too.  Anyone here honerably should be understanding of the circumstances we face currently.  
  Being a woman would not stop me from going to sit next to a suspecious looking man (or behind him to chock his neck if he acted on something!).  I would have no problem sitting there watching his every move and letting him know I was watching his every move.  Who cares what he thinks of me at the end of the day it is about staying alive and foiling terrior attempts!!! 
  That is my two cents on it, and I am glad to hear there are others like me who will be keeping an eye out for suspious things and willing to take action.  If we all sit aroung worring about a law suit or being wrong we will allow terriorist to win.  They are taking risks to bring us down, we have to take risks to save ourselves.  
  People on Tug here all travel and love it.  Imagine if we are too scared to travel anymore.  How fun would that be, not to mention out timeshares being worthless if nobody will fly to them!!!!  We HAVE to be on the look out for people trying to cripple the airlines and bring down the US economy farther.  We wouldn't be able to afford airline tickets if the airlines get hit any harder.  It is not their job alone, it is our job to help b/c we like using the airlines to get to really great places.....RIGHT???????


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you! I don't care anything about being "PC" anymore. It's time to speak out!


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 13, 2010)

zcrider said:


> Thank you Carl D. I could not agree more.  Who ever out there thinks someone else is getting paid to keep you safe is in denial.......nobody can be everywhere all the time, except us the common everyday people.  It is our job to help in everyway possible and not be ignorant or passive and sit by doing nothing just b/c maybe they are not a terriorist!  It is that "Christian" attitude that makes us so susiptable..........I am not saying to not be christian, but just don't be nieve if there is a strong group of extremists trying to bring you down, don't pretend you need to first worry about not hurting someones feelings.  That is NOT how you win a war.  That is how you allow lots of innocent people to get blown up.
> Everyday, everywhere you are, you need to be profiling, if someone looks like they are reading their cell phone, but really it is pointed at security people, camaras or certain building ect. and they keep moving the phone, that very well might just be using the camera to take pictures to help plot tragets..........report it.  Who cares if you are wrong!  Better to report 100 things and have them all be nothing then to think about it, not report it and have it be the real terriorists and let lots of people die.  The terriorists are counting on us being passive and too kind.  Until people wake up and quit being that way, they will keep succeeding.  If that one man on the Christmas day airplane had not been on guard everyone on that plane would have been dead..............he could have tackeled someone innocent, but better safe then sorry.  Yes, of course terriorits want to use lawsuits agains us to make sure everyone is politically correct (and under normal cercumstances that is how is should be)..........but right now we need to say who cares to that and look for the possible terriorst everyday around us and report them and or stare them down with no regard to their "feelings" and until they feel watched enough to not act on a target.  Yes, I feel totaly bad for anyone middle eastern living here today b/c they are here to make a happy life for themselves and their families, but we have no control over the circumstances of the times and this is just something they will have to endure to live in the US during times when other extreme muslims are trying to blow us up.
> My husband is half middle eastern, so I can get away with saying this.  He wants to be kept safe too.  Anyone here honerably should be understanding of the circumstances we face currently.
> Being a woman would not stop me from going to sit next to a suspecious looking man (or behind him to chock his neck if he acted on something!).  I would have no problem sitting there watching his every move and letting him know I was watching his every move.  Who cares what he thinks of me at the end of the day it is about staying alive and foiling terrior attempts!!!
> ...



I always wonder why people have to throw in "christian attitude" , or "being a christian".  First of all, I thought religion did not have a place on TUGS (politics certainly does not), and secondly, as a non-christian, I take exception to the remarks wholeheartedly, and consider the person making them ignorant to the fact that christians aren't sole proprietors of proper behavior, common sense, etc.   I could go on, but I am sure most of this would be deleted anyway.


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 13, 2010)

This topic is really about people wanting to feel like they have control over something they really have no control over, i.e. terrorism. So they create an illusion of control and feel better, even if it's just an illusion. It's mostly harmless.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 13, 2010)

TUG is not the place for discussion of personal religous values - please stay on topic or this thread will be closed.

TUG Posting Rules:



> Avoid posting about politics, *religion*, or contentious social issues
> Unless directly related to timesharing, such discussions are prohibited in these forums, including TUG Lounge. We've been down that road before, it was ugly, and we are not going there again.


----------



## zcrider (Jan 13, 2010)

*sorry*

Sorry laurac260.  Didn't mean to imply anything about anyones believes there, just ingorantly used the word to make a point easily.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 13, 2010)

Not to make light of this, but friends were wondering...
Would a parachute be allowed as a carry-on?


----------



## winger (Jan 13, 2010)

zcrider said:


> Thank you Carl D. I could not agree more.  Who ever out there thinks someone else is getting paid to keep you safe is in denial.......nobody can be everywhere all the time, except us the common everyday people.  It is our job to help in everyway possible and not be ignorant or passive and sit by doing nothing just b/c maybe they are not a terriorist!  ....



Fellow TUGers (at least those in the US): sometime we need to be reminded, but our country is at war and have been since 9-11 (some may disagree, and say earlier...like for example the FIRST twin towers attack).  

Yes, we are busily living our lives and enjoying the many pleasures TS'ing provides for us and loved ones, but as far as I am concerned, if a country is at war, then safety and precaution takes precedence over things such as political and religious politeness.  Of course, the hope is some common sense is used in actions/decisions people take.

For those who may debate whether we are at war or not, here are a couple of estimates I come across recently (these are as of end of 2009):

4,374 US Soldiers Killed, 31,616 Seriously Wounded
U.S. 2009 Monthly Spending in Iraq - $7.3 billion 
U.S. troops in Iraq > 115,000

...and think of all the cost involved with mismanagement and unaccounted for money. Or, how about the costs associated with having our boys over in Afghanistan?

I am paying for these costs, I am paying for the war.


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 13, 2010)

You can say we're at war, as can the president, but that simplifies a much more complicated situation and gives the status of equals to a bunch of losers hiding out in caves and backwaters.

We have cheapened and devalued the term "war" by applying it to the war on drugs and, yes, the war on terrorism. Osama Bin Laden doesn't deserve to have war declared on him, he's a petty murderer. And when our nation's history is written 100 years from now, there will be no acknowledged "war" on terrorism, as there will be for the first and second world wars, Korea and Vietnam.

That's nothing new. In its time, the "Barbary Coast War" was a common term, but now it's considered little more than a police action against bandits and pirates. It is known mostly - if it's known at all - for incorporating the phrase "Shores of Tripoli" into the Marine Corps hymn.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 17, 2010)

We had better be thinking of the terrorists' next move, because they are undoubtedly thinking about it and planning variations on their plots.  Based on what related Muslim extremist terrorists have done as well as Al Qaeda itself, I think here are some of the things to watch out for:

1) The trans-Atlantic air route is getting a lot of attention.  They will look for another one.  Perhaps planes from South America, Mexico, or the Caribbean, especially if originating in a country with a culture of corruption where they may be able to buy someone looking the other way on the ground.

2) They will start using women as bombers.  They have already done this on the ground in the Middle East, and Moslem Chechen terrorists used a woman to blow up a Russian plane in flight a few years ago.

3) The Yemen Al Qaeda cell recently used a bomb hidden inside the bombers body - a rectal bomb - in Saudi Arabia to try to kill a member of its royal family. The detonator was activated by a cell phone call.  A cell phone call was also used to activate the Madrid railway bombs a few years ago.   I could see TSA prohibiting cell phones in the passenger cabin to prevent setting off such bombs.

4) They will use MPAD missiles (Man-portable air defense missiles) from the ground to target planes.  Al Qaeda has done this once, in Kenya, in an unsuccesful attempt on an Israeli passenger plane that was landing.  The US has made a huge effort to buy up the Stinger missiles that were out on the black market, but the less capable Russian Strella MPAD's are still plentiful according to a friend who is retired from the Intelligence field.  During the height of the Chechen conflict, planes landing and taking off at Moscow made very steep takeoffs and landings to lessen the time they might be within range of such missiles.

5) They will branch out to attack railways, as Moslem terrorists have recently done in Russia, using bombs to derail either passenger trains or trains carrying dangerous cargo through populated areas. 

One personal measure I am taking these days is to try to fly trans-Atlantic legs on planes operated by a foreign airline.  On a trip back to the states in a couple of months, I am doing that outbound, but the only possiblities on the return get me back to Budapest too late, so I guess I will have to use an American carrier on that leg.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 24, 2010)

This article indicates that two of my predictions above seem to be confirmed by intelligence, the use of female suicide bombers and potential attacks on air routes from the Caribbean.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/d...-reponsibility-for-Detroit-terror-attack.html


----------



## love2travelguy (Jan 25, 2010)

I like the notion of being able to just walk off the plane, but isn't their a fiscal reprecussion for doing so? Will the Airlines refund your plane ticket or reschedule your flight without accruing anymore charges? I wonder about that. I don't want to get screwed by the airlines because I don't want to be on the same place as a potential terrorist.


----------

